# Gibson ES-330 $2400 Winnipeg



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I thought I saw someone looking for one of these

Gibson ES 330 | Guitars | Winnipeg | Kijiji


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

That was likely me. Thanks for remembering and posting this.

Ironically, I was talking to @GTmaker about the ES330 model this afternoon.

I ended up going with a used PRS ...see post #67 in the link below...

ES 330 style guitar with humbuckers...but not by Gibson?

That would be so tempting if it was closer. The icing on the cake is that Walnut finish is my favourite! Damn!


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Crazy coincidence


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

BlueRocker said:


> Crazy coincidence



TO MUCH IRONIC COINCIDENCE IN ONE DAY!!

However, the one JD Simo is playing is a dogear P90 version which makes it _cough_ a Casino _cough_....LOL!

Someday, I would like to have the opportunity to just (at least) try one with humbuckers.

BTW...What did you think of Mr. Simo's tone in the video? It didn't impress me at all!


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

greco said:


> TO MUCH IRONIC COINCIDENCE IN ONE DAY!!
> 
> BTW...What did you think of Mr. Simo's tone in the video? It didn't impress me at all!


I thought it was just me. I normally like his videos but this one sounded a bit thin and quacky to me. Funny I was just playing my one guitar with P-90s tonight, thinking how awesome those things sound.


----------



## Wootang (Oct 6, 2020)

There's an identical model in better shape with a bigsby I believe for $2400 on reverb


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

HEre is a nice sounding ES330 demo...





G.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@GTmaker 
The ES 330 I was hoping to find has humbuckers.
They do not seem to be as common as the P90 version.
My Epi Casino Coupe with P90s is similar enough to the one in the video for my needs.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

BlueRocker said:


> I thought it was just me. I normally like his videos but this one sounded a bit thin and quacky to me. Funny I was just playing my one guitar with P-90s tonight, thinking how awesome those things sound.


He's more impressive with his 62-335.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

greco said:


> What did you think of Mr. Simo's tone in the video? It didn't impress me at all!


It sounded really choked to me. Maybe a setup issue?


----------

